# Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5? days



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

These two sweeties were just picked up this morning (1/12, in the town of Eustis, FL), but probably have *only 5 days* as they were found as strays.










The above is my friend's photo (taken on her phone, she has others, but this was the best of both Mom & Pup, she said she'd e-mail more this evening after work if more are needed). It broke her heart to call AC, but taking on two more dogs (the red one in the middle is hers) would be too much, and her son works for this AC so she knows they will be well taken care of while there.

My friend said the female was very friendly with her ol' red Dobie, and easily handled by herself and the gal from AC ... she described the Mom as _very_ sweet and the Pup as frisky. She has enough experience with strays vs wandered-down-the-road dogs to tell the difference; the Momma was obviously someone's at some point, but from her condition and only one pup from her litter she's most definitely been fending for herself for a while, and just wanted a break from it all in a friendly yard.

This is the website with contact info for the Lake County Animal Control:
http://www.lakecountyfl.gov/departments/public_safety/animal_services/index.aspx

Please someone send an angel to help these babies!


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5? days*

She is beautiful.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5? days*

They are beauties. But both look brindle to me rather than sable.


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDThey are beauties. But both look brindle to me rather than sable.


My friend did describe the mother as sable, she's dog savvy enough to know the difference between the two ... but now that you mention it, yeah, the pup could be brindle ... or not. To me the mother looks very ribsy, not striped. I'll have to wait for better pics later of the two.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5? days*

Awww very pretty mom and baby!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5?*

They're brindle so if a gsd, def. a mix and not PB. Ribsy doesn't extend down the arms and all the way to the thighs. Cute, but not pb.


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5?*



> Originally Posted By: Angela_WThey're brindle so if a gsd, def. a mix and not PB. Ribsy doesn't extend down the arms and all the way to the thighs. Cute, but not pb.


As I said, my friend did describe the mom as sable, she does know the difference. I still believe that seeming appearance of some stripes is ribsiness and poor condition - the legs could very well be layers of dried dust, the picture is not clear enough.

(I have a brindle Grey, I know brindle when I see it too, LOL!)

Please someone - check on these babies? Pup has a chance no matter what it is, but with Mom being a big dark dog, not really even though she is sweet!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5?*

Sorry, I have sables, and the only thing I see sable in those pictures is the head collar as I call it. Looks more of a dutch shepherd to me, but what do I know, lol.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5?*

I thought Dutch too; I'll contact a Dutch rescue


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5?*

Just heard from my Dutch contact; she is listing them on the group site and trying to find someone local to help


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5?*

Thank you!

Please PM me if you need further contact info about who found them and her son who works for the AC!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5? days*

they sure are handsome dogs; any word from rescue?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5? days*

I sent the pic to a dober rescue in FL (the red dog was ID'd as a dobie); she called the shelter and they can't find a dobe (naturally) but they did tell her that this GSD Mom and pup were reclaimed by owner.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5? days*



> Originally Posted By: Ursa LunarThank you!
> 
> Please PM me if you need further contact info about who found them and her son who works for the AC!


Have sent you a PM


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Lake County AC, FL: Sable Mom & Pup 1/12, 5? days*

OP said the dobie was her friends dog...


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

Thank you, yes, Dobie is friend's dog.
Mom & pup have owners, I PM'd dogsaver that info as soon as I found out on the 12th as she seemed to be the one following up - thank you for that!

In short; all of these DOGS ARE SAFE.


----------

